
Show HN: DCAP – A REST API for managing encrypted documents on IPFS - mcrider
https://github.com/mcrider/dcap-node
======
mcrider
Basically this is a publishing platform for IPFS objects where you can
configure document types and enforce posted objects to a schema. It has PGP
encryption built-in to make it easy to encrypt and decrypt objects on IPFS.

I started this by wanting to build a todo/notes app built on IPFS after
realizing that if I want the perfect productivity app I should build it :)
Then I thought of other apps I could make using IPFS as storage and decided to
create a platform to facilitate them before jumping into client-side work.
With this sitting on a server, its easy to make REST queries to it from any
app/website and everything is pinned by dcap so its always accessible.

